# 33 Years BMW 3 series Touring Special Edition



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Since the first Touring came on the market in 1971 the integrity of the car has remained the same... a beautifull sports wagon... 
BMW has made a special edition called the "Edition 33"...
This edition comes in Silverstone Metalic, Le Mans Blau Metalic and Estoril Blau Metalic...:thumbup: LOVE IT!!!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> Since the first Touring came on the market in 1971 the integrity of the car has remained the same... a beautifull sports wagon...
> BMW has made a special edition called the "Edition 33"...
> This edition comes in Silverstone Metalic, Le Mans Blau Metalic and Estoril Blau Metalic...:thumbup: LOVE IT!!!


Nice! Now if they only would stick some form of a ZHP package in there...


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> Since the first Touring came on the market in 1971 the integrity of the car has remained the same... a beautifull sports wagon...
> BMW has made a special edition called the "Edition 33"...
> This edition comes in Silverstone Metalic, Le Mans Blau Metalic and Estoril Blau Metalic...:thumbup: LOVE IT!!!


Where did you see this? I love Tourings... :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

norihaga said:


> Where did you see this? I love Tourings... :thumbup:


Then why do you have a coupe? :dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

norihaga said:


> Where did you see this? I love Tourings... :thumbup:


I get the info email from BMW Germany and I got it this morning... just check out their website at www.bmw.de I love Tourings too, I prefer the 330iT with ZHP package...


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Then why do you have a coupe? :dunno:


I bought used. Aside from the lack of a 3.0 version, there were no used manual tourings kicking around.

Wow, an M6 owner :bow:


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I get the info email from BMW Germany and I got it this morning... just check out their website at www.bmw.de I love Tourings too, I prefer the 330iT with ZHP package...


Now we just need BMW USA to bring it over, and while they're at it, the 330Cd


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I woul consider buying a 330iT Alpina B3S in the Netherlands put it on Dutch License and ship it to L.A. as my house inventory (free of tax)... I spoke with my wife about that and she thought it was a cool plan...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> I woul consider buying a 330iT Alpina B3S in the Netherlands put it on Dutch License and ship it to L.A. as my house inventory (free of tax)... I spoke with my wife about that and she thought it was a cool plan...


That sounds like a good idea, but how long could you get away with driving it? Aren't there limitations on how long you can have a foreign car in the US?


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I woul consider buying a 330iT Alpina B3S in the Netherlands put it on Dutch License and ship it to L.A. as my house inventory (free of tax)... I spoke with my wife about that and she thought it was a cool plan...


Great plan, but I don't know if you can get it past the customs people. I guess since the engine was homologated here it might be OK. I tried to ship my old Yamaha TRX-850 from the UK to the US...there was no way they would let it in, unless I paid some enormous amount of money to make it 'legal'.

That's why you don't see a lot of grey import cars here, unlike in the UK, where you can easily buy a Corvette in canada and ship it over.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Kaz said:


> That sounds like a good idea, but how long could you get away with driving it? Aren't there limitations on how long you can have a foreign car in the US?


I _think_ there is a one-year limit _and_ a bond requirement, but it's been 5 years since I checked.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey at least they put the best looking wheels on it... :rofl:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> That sounds like a good idea, but how long could you get away with driving it? Aren't there limitations on how long you can have a foreign car in the US?


 I have to ask a friend who actually took a Mercedes C32 AMG to the US... he told me before that he had to have it on Dutch Plates for 6 months before he could ship it to the US and put in on US plates without a problem. I think he paid only $750 for headlight adjustment and some small stuff... Since I'm still a Dutch Citizen I can legally bring my entire funishings of my house including my car over to the US without paying tax... 
I tried the same with my 1999 Porsche GT3 and Pasadena DMV said they would charge me around $25,000 for the approval etc because that specific model / limited edition was not approved for US sale and some other BS.... I ended up selling that car in the Netherlands... Now if it's either a regular 330iT or a 330iT B3S I would not see the problem and I would gladly pay the $750 in fee's. I called BMW with regards to warranty and they said if the car was honestly bought at a Dutch BMW dealer they would transfer the warranty but they would charge a fee... 
Sooo, one way or another it would cost me about $2k to have it here...


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I have to ask a friend who actually took a Mercedes C32 AMG to the US... he told me before that he had to have it on Dutch Plates for 6 months before he could ship it to the US and put in on US plates without a problem. I think he paid only $750 for headlight adjustment and some small stuff... Since I'm still a Dutch Citizen I can legally bring my entire funishings of my house including my car over to the US without paying tax...
> I tried the same with my 1999 Porsche GT3 and Pasadena DMV said they would charge me around $25,000 for the approval etc because that specific model / limited edition was not approved for US sale and some other BS.... I ended up selling that car in the Netherlands... Now if it's either a regular 330iT or a 330iT B3S I would not see the problem and I would gladly pay the $750 in fee's. I called BMW with regards to warranty and they said if the car was honestly bought at a Dutch BMW dealer they would transfer the warranty but they would charge a fee...
> Sooo, one way or another it would cost me about $2k to have it here...


Right, that's what happened with my TRX - no type approval of that specific model was done for the US - actually, its motor wasn't even homologated here. So I would have to go through the whole process that Yamaha would if they wanted to sell it here! It's especially silly for a motorcycle...what is it, they wanted to make sure the airbags worked properly? 

One thing to consider is that perhaps it was only a headlight issue with the C-AMG because AMG use one emissions specification (i.e. most restrictive, or maybe two specifications, one for California, one for the rest of the world!) for their entire production, due to the small size of the production runs they do. I can see the EU specification 3-series having perhaps different emissions profiles (ignition, cam timing, catalytic converters, etc.) to the US version, but that's just speculation.

:dunno:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> Since the first Touring came on the market in 1971 the integrity of the car has remained the same... a beautifull sports wagon...
> BMW has made a special edition called the "Edition 33"...
> This edition comes in Silverstone Metalic, Le Mans Blau Metalic and Estoril Blau Metalic...:thumbup: LOVE IT!!!


Nice - but this must be the sixth special edition in as many months. I hope BMW ends it there - there's another six to go until the new 3er, and at least six again before the replacement for the Touring.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> Nice - but this must be the sixth special edition in as many months. I hope BMW ends it there - there's another six to go until the new 3er, and at least six again before the replacement for the Touring.


Yes, it makes me a little worried that there are no more station wagons in BMW's future when they start doing 'special editions'.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

norihaga said:


> Yes, it makes me a little worried that there are no more station wagons in BMW's future when they start doing 'special editions'.


There are, there are. Just not for the US. Both E60 and E90 will have a touring version. As a matter of fact during my ED I saw more wagon E46s than sedans in Europe.
If there was a 330dT sold here, I would trade one of our 330i for it in a heartbeat. Dreams, dreams...


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

:yummy:


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, that is a great looking touring. Is that a 325 or some other european model?


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

armaq said:


> :yummy:


NICE ... :thumbup: I need to start saving up for the M-bumper and ZHP wheels ...

Correct me if I'm worng pls, an old issue of Bimmer Mag had a ASC supercharged an iT based on "330" .. hence I always under the impresion that there is 330iT available in Europe ... that's true, right? Hence I've ben saying "bring the 330iT over here .."...


----------

